

The Art of Lisp & Writing - caxap
http://www.dreamsongs.com/ArtOfLisp.html

======
green7ea
The site was down for me. Here's a google cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ImsGeKm...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ImsGeKmnPowJ:dreamsongs.com/ArtOfLisp.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

------
brudgers
One of the distinguishing features of Lisp is that people write love songs
about it.

------
waffle_ss
Some comments from a couple years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1238542>

------
charlieflowers
This article articulates so many principles I have come to believe in but have
considered to be inexpressible. There is a LOT of insight here.

